# Prepper Nurse Ebola, Collapse & SARS



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi folks. The latest developments in Africa have me very concerned, as I'm sure many of you are as well. 40% of the cases of Ebola have occurred in the last 3 weeks. That means it's exploding. WHO has budgeted 1/2 BILLION dollars to contain it over they estimate 6-9 months, and at the end they are estimating 20,000 will have been infected with Ebola.Today WHO announced the most ever new cases in a week - 500. It could cost much more, and infect many more. I feel optimistic that if a case does arrive on the shores of North America, the rate of transmission would be very small, and very few would be infected - I say this based on my knowledge of SARS in 2003 in Toronto. However, and this is a big however, it would cost a king's ransom to manage, contain, quarantine ie do the contact tracing, staff time, supply costs, hospital operating costs). My big concern is that it could push us closer to economic collapse, or tip us right over if the outbreak was expensive enough. However, I think we can learn a lot from the African experience about how to prepare for a pandemic. Here's a link to my video if you'd like to hear more about my thoughts on Ebola and SARS and why I feel the way I do. I'd like to know if others share the same concerns!!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

From what I remember in school, a virus can never be completely rid from the body right? A virus can show no symptoms and can
the victim act as a carrier. Additionally a virus can reactivate in a body, that is why we almost all get the cold/flu each year right?

The difference is from most virus's we have built up immunity from regular exposure, which is why lack of exposure to ebola is so lethal correct?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

um Australians have been following it since the outbreak began... and your only worried now?? with inaccurate numbers....


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> um Australians have been following it since the outbreak began... and your only worried now?? with inaccurate numbers....


Agreed...seems to me if my memory is correct that a month ago people who worried about this disease were treated like fools by people on this site. should have started preparing a month ago not just jump on the band wagon when it becomes the popular thing to do.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Agreed...seems to me if my memory is correct that a month ago people who worried about this disease were treated like fools by people on this site. should have started preparing a month ago not just jump on the band wagon when it becomes the popular thing to do.


Ebola! - AusPrep.com 

when it became a hot topic here I was elsewhere


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not worried about Ebola. It is unlikely that it will spread to and within any country with "modern" facilities.

The two cases that were brought here for treatment are cured and no other cases have been found. I am concerned about the number of people who are dying and sick in the outbreak but not going to worry unless it gets closer to home.
Why wait? because there is little you can do beyond staying clean and away from people who travel and I pretty much live that way.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, but what of the people who can't afford those modern facilities? An honest question, because not everyone can. They will attempt to stay home, or continue working, and it will eventually spread. Not quickly, but it'll work it's way around.

If it gets here, anyway.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I am not worried about Ebola. It is unlikely that it will spread to and within any country with "modern" facilities.
> 
> The two cases that were brought here for treatment are cured and no other cases have been found. I am concerned about the number of people who are dying and sick in the outbreak but not going to worry unless it gets closer to home.
> Why wait? because there is little you can do beyond staying clean and away from people who travel and I pretty much live that way.


wouldn't it be a better option for us all to "worry" about it? If we do not learn now to prevent its spread how can we stop it? I watch what is happening in Africa and know the same would happen here too. people who ignore it now are not going to understand how to stop it from spreading until it is to late. If the people over there had understood the disease and started taking precautions early to stop its spread it would never have gotten so bad. Even now people who get sick are not isolating themselves or seeking treatment because they are afraid to go to the hospitals because that is "where people die". I don't know how many people here in this country have told me the same thing when talking about seeking treatment for flu viruses, respiratory infections, skin or wound infections, and many other illnesses that could kill if left untreated. people facing these life threatening diseases are afraid and their fear makes them stupid. They will not listen when offered education from the medical professionals. 
What I see happening if it comes here and starts to spread is much the same as what is happening there. There will be about half of the population like you Paul that will continue to think there is nothing to worry about. It will all just go away, but it wont and they will probably die and have part in spreading it further. About another 25% will panic and their irrational behavior will probably lead to them spreading the disease even further as they run and try to find a place to hide. and the other 25%will be the ones who will be smart and know what to do because they have educated themselves and are taking precautions to prevent getting and spreading it. 
No body wants to think about it coming here, but if it does I would rather we know what to do instead of burying our heads in the sand. Just like anything else we prep for, it only takes a little effort and knowledge that could save our lives


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

After all is said and done with quarantine and saying that in the US and other countries we can contain it....

Not if it mutates.

That's my concern. Rapid mutation and then spread. Time will tell since in Africa nothing seems to work except it burning out... Again... Unless it mutates. Then all bets are off.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Too bad we're all focusing on a single event - like Ebola cases on US Shores; or major tock market Crash; or the massive influx of Illegals; Or folks of the Muslim Faith.

This reminds me of a couple of major awe shit's I've had the misfortune of being around when they happened. No single event was that dangerous. Lump two or three together and things got right dangerous right fast.

Remember for the want of a nail . . .


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> wouldn't it be a better option for us all to "worry" about it? If we do not learn now to prevent its spread how can we stop it? I watch what is happening in Africa and know the same would happen here too. people who ignore it now are not going to understand how to stop it from spreading until it is to late. If the people over there had understood the disease and started taking precautions early to stop its spread it would never have gotten so bad. Even now people who get sick are not isolating themselves or seeking treatment because they are afraid to go to the hospitals because that is "where people die". I don't know how many people here in this country have told me the same thing when talking about seeking treatment for flu viruses, respiratory infections, skin or wound infections, and many other illnesses that could kill if left untreated. people facing these life threatening diseases are afraid and their fear makes them stupid. They will not listen when offered education from the medical professionals.
> What I see happening if it comes here and starts to spread is much the same as what is happening there. There will be about half of the population like you Paul that will continue to think there is nothing to worry about. It will all just go away, but it wont and they will probably die and have part in spreading it further. About another 25% will panic and their irrational behavior will probably lead to them spreading the disease even further as they run and try to find a place to hide. and the other 25%will be the ones who will be smart and know what to do because they have educated themselves and are taking precautions to prevent getting and spreading it.
> No body wants to think about it coming here, but if it does I would rather we know what to do instead of burying our heads in the sand. Just like anything else we prep for, it only takes a little effort and knowledge that could save our lives


Worrying about Ebola is not going to stop it. The reason it is spreading in third world countries is the life style and customs in those countries. We don't share those customs - like family members washing the body of a relative before burial. We don't hold and embrace the dead like they do there. We don't even care for the very sick family members - we take them to the hospital. We also have running water and our customs keep cleanliness in the forefront of our lives.

How many times a day do you wash your hands? Do you cover your mouth and nose when you sneeze or cough? Do you think that the folks in third world countries have ready access to medical care like we do? Some of those people transport sick relatives for days to get to a doctor - for most of us it would be a 911 call or a quick trip to the ER. Even from my cabin in a remote place it is only a one hour trip to an ER.

If the virus mutates it might be worse or it might become less dangerous - the odds are the same either way. Worry causes stress and stress breaks down your immune system. I won't worry about it because it is not yet a threat to me. I have and will continue to familiarize myself with the methods of prevention but just worry about it? I don't think worry gets you any where. Prepare, be ready to take action when it becomes a threat but don't sit and worry about it.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Worrying about Ebola is not going to stop it. The reason it is spreading in third world countries is the life style and customs in those countries. We don't share those customs - like family members washing the body of a relative before burial. We don't hold and embrace the dead like they do there. We don't even care for the very sick family members - we take them to the hospital. We also have running water and our customs keep cleanliness in the forefront of our lives.
> 
> How many times a day do you wash your hands? Do you cover your mouth and nose when you sneeze or cough? Do you think that the folks in third world countries have ready access to medical care like we do? Some of those people transport sick relatives for days to get to a doctor - for most of us it would be a 911 call or a quick trip to the ER. Even from my cabin in a remote place it is only a one hour trip to an ER.
> 
> If the virus mutates it might be worse or it might become less dangerous - the odds are the same either way. Worry causes stress and stress breaks down your immune system. I won't worry about it because it is not yet a threat to me. I have and will continue to familiarize myself with the methods of prevention but just worry about it? I don't think worry gets you any where. Prepare, be ready to take action when it becomes a threat but don't sit and worry about it.


You are soooooo wrong Paul. I see these things on a daily basis and I'm sure any of the other medical professionals here on this site will agree. We DO wash the bodies of our loved ones. I don't know of anywhere that this is not true. We wash them before they are sent to the mortician where they are often washed again and if being buried in a casket instead of cremated we will touch them repeatedly to make them look good in their casket. As far as holding and embracing the dead... I have never in my whole career as a nurse seen a dead person not kissed and embraced by their loved ones. This is a part of our grief process and they way we say good bye to that person. You may have not done that personally Paul but billions of other people do. Ever been at the bedside of some one dying? ever go to an open casket funeral? we all have to get that farewell touch in their somewhere. 
As far as caring for the sick.... family member actually do take care of their sick. I am there in the home daily teaching them the correct way to do it. I don't know if you have noticed Paul, our country does not have enough medical staff to go around or the funds and insurance to cover the cost of every sick person to allow them to sit in a hospital while they recover. Most of those sick people are there until they are diagnosed and treatment started and then they either go to a nursing home or home with assist from family and nurse who go to them in their homes. And guess what! nobody washes their hand like they are supposed to. Nobody covers every cough or sneeze. Nobody washes after every bodily fluid they come in contact with. How many people have you seen in a public bathroom not wash their hands? As much education there has been out there people just haven't got it. We don't wash our hands to prepare food, we don't wash before and after meals. How many times have you seen a baby changed and the person doesn't wash their hands afterwards. Babies pee we touch and don't seem to think it is necessary to wash our hands after changing them. Seen this more times than I could ever count. 
As far as third world countries and access to medical care... Take a good look around you. at least 50% of our population does not have access to medical care. I bet if you walked through the slums of Walla Walla you could find some of these people in your own community. just because you are lucky enough to have hospital, doctors and clinic in your community does not mean every one out there has access to them. Open your eyes. Many communities don't even have hospitals or doctors and the travel to one would be impossible for the poor and sick in those places. We have such a false impression in this country that we are so well off. We aren't and most are blind to the problems. Go and talk to people and see for yourselves how bad it is. We live in Washington and have it better than a lot of other states but we still have a dispirit problem with no end in sight. Go ask a Vet and see if he is getting the care he needs here in Washington. You don't have a clue what they go through to be able to access what our country promised them. Many are to sick to fight the battle and have given up and therefore don't get help. The middle class in this country still can not afford to pay the co pays required to see their doctor even with Obama care insurance. The poor on Medicaid or Medicare? you would think they would have access to care since the government pays the bill. WRONG! all of the medications they are prescribed have to be approved first. If they are not the person will go with out because they can not pay for them out of pocket. What happens to a medicare patient when they are in the "Donut"? ever here of this? medicare limits how much they will pay for each year. go beyond that and you have to pay out of pocket for your medications and doctor visits. I have a patient now who has been in her "Donut" since june. Her lantus insulin alone would cost her $500 for a month supply not to mention any of the other medications she needs. Life saving medications!!!! she can not pay for them. she has barely enough to pay for housing and utilities and a little for food. Try living on social security with no other income. Most of americans do not have a retirement plan other than that inadequate SSI check every month. 
As for running water and "our customs keep cleanliness in the forefront of our lives" all I can say Paul is that I think you live a sheltered life. I am in homes all the time that have no running water. Many people here fill buckets in town for water, or if they are lucky they have access to a creek or pond. They don't have water for daily showers, flushing the toilet (even if the toilets do work) let alone clean water for drinking and cooking. As for being clean, I can even begin to describe the awful conditions people live in. literally mountains of filth in their homes, and heaven forbid if they have an animal because chances are there will be animal filth mixed in. Even people I would consider mid income live like this.

I really wish that I could video my days. Then maybe you would have an idea of what our country really looks like.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have buried three family members and never once washed their bodies or embraced a dead body. There are professionals that handle the bodies once they are dead - not family members.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Completely agree about family members taking care of their loved ones bodies. At least back home (Eastern Europe, North Asia, Siberia and all the way to Kamchatka & Sakhalin Island) we never used morticians, we wash and dress our relatives, hug and kiss them and have viewing and celebrations of life in our living rooms. Men construct the caskets and carry the deceased relative in a procession (with music in all kinds of weather) with all friends and family through the city to cemetery. Before burial, everyone takes their turn to say goodbye by touching the dead relative's hands and face... Then everyone who came to the funeral gets a bowl of Plov (or Pilaf) with home-brewed Mead (honey wine).
There will always be physical contact in every aspect of dying and celebrating.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I have buried three family members and never once washed their bodies or embraced a dead body. There are professionals that handle the bodies once they are dead - not family members.


just because you have not does not mean that is what we all do. We all don't rely on a professional to do for us. we all can not hide our emotions and tuck them away in a corner. Many of us have the need to hold on to our loved ones and comfort ourselves at their passing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I participated in at least 8 family funerals... I remember feeling good that I can do a nice thing with my own hands when saying goodbye to people I loved. I did everything from fixing hair, washing the body, dressing, even nails and makeup for my aunt who was a very glamorous woman, it was a pleasure. I also did the cooking with other ladies for hundreds of people. When my uncle died in Afghanistan war (when Soviet Union started it all), we had to feed at least 100 soldiers (his friends) in addition to family and close friends and everyone lovingly touched his hands and face to say goodbye, men poured a shot of Horilka in his mouth 
I can't imagine not being involved closely.

Just wanted to add, Soviets didn't leave Afghanistan until 90's


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I participated in at least 8 family funerals... I remember feeling good that I can do a nice thing with my own hands when saying goodbye to people I loved. I did everything from fixing hair, washing the body, dressing, even nails and makeup for my aunt who was a very glamorous woman, it was a pleasure. I also did the cooking with other ladies for hundreds of people. When my uncle died in Afghanistan war (when Soviet Union started it all), we had to feed at least 100 soldiers (his friends) in addition to family and close friends and everyone lovingly touched his hands and face to say goodbye, men poured a shot of Horilka in his mouth
> I can't imagine not being involved closely.


for many people and cultures caring for the dead is a sign of respect and love as well as for some part of the ritual of passing from life to the here after. we have many cultures in the US that embrace their traditions as well as religious and cultural beliefs that include caring for the dead, and the touching and kissing farewell. Not just girl thing either. I have seen many men embrace wife, mother, father or child who has died and wept over their bodies. It is part of the natural grief process to find a way to say good bye to our loved ones.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have attended 2 funerals in Canada and it all seemed so detached.. The relative picked up by strangers in black and infused with chemicals, it's a new thing for me. 

We did a lot of cremation in my family too but with still, very similar process of taking care of the body by relatives.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My burial plan is this;

If I ever have grandchildren I will have all of them over to build Boom Pa's Casket. (Boom Pa is the name that Mrs Slippy has selected for any future grandchildren to call me, it is from a Jimmy Stewart movie). 

It will be a simple pine box. The Grandkids will build and paint it to their liking. I'll keep it in the barn until I die. I think it will be fun when my Sons and Daughter's In laws get calls from their kid's teachers asking them to explain why they allowed their children to build their grandfather's coffin. You know the kids will spill the beans at school and the teachers are mostly liberal fools so they will not see the humor in it like I do. That is my plan.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am with PAULS on this. I am not going to worry about it. Yes I will listen for what is going on and if needed I will self quarantine... I tend not to WORRY about stuff.

I have buried several family members..and have never washed them... They all died in the hospital and the hospital had them taken to the morg...and the morg did what they do... I did touch my mothers cheek and patted my grandmothers hand...but there was no blood present and in fact it was powdered.

Ebola already has several strains...one is even named after Reston Virginia USA where it broke out in a monkey house..which the movie outbreak is modeled (loosely) after

I wrote a paper on ebola in college when I was getting ready for PA school...I am confident it will not mutate into a type of virus that will transport via air....not counting if somebody sneezes in your face


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My burial plan is this;
> 
> If I ever have grandchildren I will have all of them over to build Boom Pa's Casket. (Boom Pa is the name that Mrs Slippy has selected for any future grandchildren to call me, it is from a Jimmy Stewart movie).
> 
> It will be a simple pine box. The Grandkids will build and paint it to their liking. I'll keep it in the barn until I die. I think it will be fun when my Sons and Daughter's In laws get calls from their kid's teachers asking them to explain why they allowed their children to build their grandfather's coffin. You know the kids will spill the beans at school and the teachers are mostly liberal fools so they will not see the humor in it like I do. That is my plan.


Slippy, you will be a fantastic grandpa  My grandfather had a brilliant sense of humor, he asked the men to hire a beautiful belly dancer from Turkey to dance at his funeral dinner and had himself cremated, it was hilarious, every guest was instructed to get drunk and dance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Slippy, you will be a fantastic grandpa  My grandfather had a brilliant sense of humor, he asked the men to hire a beautiful belly dancer from Turkey to dance at his funeral dinner and had himself cremated, it was hilarious, every guest was instructed to get drunk and dance.


Good story about your grandfather TG, love it! Life's too short to be a prude.

I knew an old coach that liked to wear Hawaiian Flowerdy Shirts. Why do you wear these Hawaiian Flowerdy Shirts all the time, I asked him? Because, said Coach, "No one can have a bad day when they're wearing a Hawaiian Flowerdy Shirt."

So I was thinking everyone wears Hawaiian Flowerdy Shirts to Boom Pa's funeral AND we hire a Turkish Belly Dancer!

Damn kids will be highly amused when they see Boom Pa's stash of food, guns, ammo and Hawaiian Flowerdy Shirts!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

quint said:


> I think that the state and the county will have quite a bit to say about how your body is buried. Many require a steel vault, for instance.


The state and county can take a flying leap, I could give a shit what they think and they are not going to tell me what I can do on my own land.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

For Slippy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> For Slippy


Slippy Blushs! No better way to prepare for NASCAR race! Thank you my friend.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think this dancer was intoxicated, you're welcome


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not sure ANY state requires a Vault... I did a quick check...cemeteries may require them..but I could not find any state that required them for burial


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

let's back up a few posts, worry is a bit strong of word when it comes to Ebola (as if we worried about every threat, not only is it depressing its overwhelming) 

Ebola is a topic that is worth being aware, and watching, best case, it stays in Africa by some miracle, worse case, it spreads to the west 

what would Ebola teach us as people that like to be prepared for a disaster, watch, be aware, some new processes that protect us, and my favourite don't put any faith in the UN

anything else worth adding?? (as this is not at worry level yet, its at alarm/be aware level, I wouldn't worry till it leaves Africa)


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

kids may want a vault so they're sure we don't come back like zombies::rambo::


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It is too difficult to spread in 1st world countries to be a significant threat to the world. We have good hygiene and lots of blood tests available. Ebola is a blood borne pathogen, if it was airborne it would be way worse.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG I'm sorry to say we have a bunch of freaking idiots on this forum. READ BEFORE YOU COMMENT ON SOMETHING YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND!

Nobody needs to panic about this but if you are to stupid to get the facts straight and be prepared to protect yourselves then you are not only going to cause your own death but those of every one you come into contact with if this disease comes to the US. You all go out buying ammo and food and doing things to prep for any number of different threats. why not take the time to understand one of them?

BBC News - Why Ebola is so dangerous

Ebola in not air borne and is not just passed in the blood. It is passed by body fluids. Do you have a clue what that means? any thing that come out of your body is a body fluid. blood, urine, feces, sweat, tears, semen , vaginal discharge. they are all potential ways to infect another. And guess what. they can still infect someone for 7 weeks after the host has supposedly been cured from the disease. So your 2 survivors here in the US are still able to infect people. We are not in the clear with them yet.

In the last 3 weeks the number of those infected and those that have died has tripled so you better sit up and take notice. As of 2 days ago a 5th country has reported Ebola. How long before it gets here? It is only a plane trip away. A mere 4000 miles across the Atlantic ocean. Don't fool yourself into thinking it cant get here. Remember how many people pass into our borders daily? not just those by plane. What about by boat or on foot? what about every one traveling to other countries and yes, even Africa? Do some research before you bury your heads in the sand.

It was already the worst Ebola outbreak in history. Now it?s moving into Africa?s cities. - The Washington Post

Ebola Virus Arrives in Fifth Country During Worst-Ever Outbreak - ABC News

Ebola virus: It's ripped through towns ? now the deadliest ever outbreak of the virus is heading for Africa's cities - Africa - World - The Independent

Lets all pray the idiot leaders of the world stop playing around and start doing something to contain this. but until then I will treat this like any other threat I prep for. I do not panic about the economy, bad weather, bad government, job loss or any thing else I prep for and I will not panic about disease either. But just like every other threat I will do what I think best to prepare against it and this mean you need to know your enemy and how to protect against it.

Disease modelers project a rapidly rising toll from Ebola | Science/AAAS | News


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

*I have a worry, but it might not be yours.*

1st and 3rd world practices are different enough to give me some confidence that an "outbreak" here would result in a massive response. Our ability to get information out to our citizenry dwarfs that of African nations. Many of the relief organizations that were assisting the medical community there were also engaged in education - because getting information out was so difficult.

We can educate people very quickly, about good hygiene practices, voluntary and involuntary quarantine, proper access to medical facilities, etc.... The capabilities we still possess tasked with identifying, containing and managing such an event will not allow for something like we are reading about.

I am more concerned with living weapons. ISIS below our border could bring over the biological weapon quite easily, once it has been acquired in Africa. With the infectious lead time available, many individuals can be infected prior to crossing the border. Most may not even know.

Some could be infected by a suicide carrier on the way here. Rape is common place among the immigrants. Each raped individual becomes a virus factory. Suicide carriers would also spread the disease after they reach their initial point within the US. Going about the population with a deliberate intent to infect - seeking NO medical help, AVOIDing contact with authorities and doing their damnedest to schedule the deaths of as many as possible before they are rendered immobile by the virus.

The virus has been shown to be airborne transmissible via aerosolization. CDC guidelines on cleaning aircraft make a point that there be no stirring up of debris during the procedure. One infected doctor overseas is supposed to have been infected when his spray bottle stirred up the virus. Infectious fluid can be sent airborne with a cold air vaporizer. Running one of these in the hallway of a hotel, in a store in a mall, or even in a hospital can cause particles to flood a volume of space trough which humans pass. And this thing can live for quite a time outside a host.

I have a worry, but it's not the popularly accepted worry. I'm concerned about intentional transmission via one or more of many available methods. This outbreak provides ammunition to any and all interested terrorist parties seeking to scare the hell out of our population and kill as many as possible, as randomly as possible.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Lifer Prepper said:


> I am more concerned with living weapons. ISIS below our border could bring over the biological weapon quite easily, once it has been acquired in Africa. With the infectious lead time available, many individuals can be infected prior to crossing the border. Most may not even know.
> 
> Some could be infected by a suicide carrier on the way here. Rape is common place among the immigrants. Each raped individual becomes a virus factory. Suicide carriers would also spread the disease after they reach their initial point within the US. Going about the population with a deliberate intent to infect - seeking NO medical help, AVOIDing contact with authorities and doing their damnedest to schedule the deaths of as many as possible before they are rendered immobile by the virus.
> 
> ...


May be more accepted than you think

https://screen.yahoo.com/cbs-local/warnings-islamic-terrorist-group-may-020700602.html


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> um Australians have been following it since the outbreak began... and your only worried now?? with inaccurate numbers....


I waited as a prudent measure, waiting to see if the Africans and the international community could get it under control as they have so many times in the past


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> From what I remember in school, a virus can never be completely rid from the body right? A virus can show no symptoms and can
> the victim act as a carrier. Additionally a virus can reactivate in a body, that is why we almost all get the cold/flu each year right?
> 
> The difference is from most virus's we have built up immunity from regular exposure, which is why lack of exposure to ebola is so lethal correct?


You are absolutely right a virus can never be eradicated from your body. The cold and flu virus' each year are sometimes the same, sometimes strains that have mutated, and sometimes new ones. So sometimes we have some immunity, and sometimes not. With Ebola it's a combination of no immunity and a pathogen that makes you very sick, very fast. Thankfully it's not airborne, and people get so sick they don't have a long period of time to transmit it.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I am not worried about Ebola. It is unlikely that it will spread to and within any country with "modern" facilities.
> 
> The two cases that were brought here for treatment are cured and no other cases have been found. I am concerned about the number of people who are dying and sick in the outbreak but not going to worry unless it gets closer to home.
> Why wait? because there is little you can do beyond staying clean and away from people who travel and I pretty much live that way.


Agreed Paul. It is a shame about the people who are sick and ill, and focusing on what's in our control is a wise idea


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

FrostKitten said:


> Yes, but what of the people who can't afford those modern facilities? An honest question, because not everyone can. They will attempt to stay home, or continue working, and it will eventually spread. Not quickly, but it'll work it's way around.
> 
> If it gets here, anyway.


That's a very good point. The world Ebola is so well known in North America for it's quick progression and high death rate, that I'm hopeful people without funds will seek treatment at an emergency room. Emergency rooms are on the look out for it, and they will receive care no matter what because the hospital will want to reduce the spread of ebola by dealing with each and every case immediately, and thoroughly. That's my hope


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> After all is said and done with quarantine and saying that in the US and other countries we can contain it....
> 
> Not if it mutates.
> 
> That's my concern. Rapid mutation and then spread. Time will tell since in Africa nothing seems to work except it burning out... Again... Unless it mutates. Then all bets are off.


You're very right to be concerned about mutation. Fingers crossed that won't happen with this one


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Too bad we're all focusing on a single event - like Ebola cases on US Shores; or major tock market Crash; or the massive influx of Illegals; Or folks of the Muslim Faith.
> 
> This reminds me of a couple of major awe shit's I've had the misfortune of being around when they happened. No single event was that dangerous. Lump two or three together and things got right dangerous right fast.
> 
> Remember for the want of a nail . . .


Sarge7402, you make a valid point. We do have to watch out for the "oh my good the sky is falling" "attraction to scary stuff" thinking. In the video I talk about how we can learn lessons from the African experience - their experience could very well be ours in a collapse/pandemic situation where traditional health care settings are overwhelmed with doors closed, and we are left to rely on ourselves, our own skills and preps.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Completely agree about family members taking care of their loved ones bodies. At least back home (Eastern Europe, North Asia, Siberia and all the way to Kamchatka & Sakhalin Island) we never used morticians, we wash and dress our relatives, hug and kiss them and have viewing and celebrations of life in our living rooms. Men construct the caskets and carry the deceased relative in a procession (with music in all kinds of weather) with all friends and family through the city to cemetery. Before burial, everyone takes their turn to say goodbye by touching the dead relative's hands and face... Then everyone who came to the funeral gets a bowl of Plov (or Pilaf) with home-brewed Mead (honey wine).
> There will always be physical contact in every aspect of dying and celebrating.


Those are very beautiful, meaningful traditions. I can easily see how much they help loved ones process the experience, celebrate the life of their loved ones, and say goodbye. Thank you TorontoGal for your comment.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I have attended 2 funerals in Canada and it all seemed so detached.. The relative picked up by strangers in black and infused with chemicals, it's a new thing for me.
> 
> We did a lot of cremation in my family too but with still, very similar process of taking care of the body by relatives.


Detached is an excellent word for it. People are numb partially I think because of the lack of ritual, and the physical distance from the body.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My burial plan is this;
> 
> If I ever have grandchildren I will have all of them over to build Boom Pa's Casket. (Boom Pa is the name that Mrs Slippy has selected for any future grandchildren to call me, it is from a Jimmy Stewart movie).
> 
> It will be a simple pine box. The Grandkids will build and paint it to their liking. I'll keep it in the barn until I die. I think it will be fun when my Sons and Daughter's In laws get calls from their kid's teachers asking them to explain why they allowed their children to build their grandfather's coffin. You know the kids will spill the beans at school and the teachers are mostly liberal fools so they will not see the humor in it like I do. That is my plan.


That is an AWESOME idea! What a great thing for your grandchildren and your relatives to experience. They'll feel better knowing it was something you wanted, and the family created. Thank you so much for your comment


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am with PAULS on this. I am not going to worry about it. Yes I will listen for what is going on and if needed I will self quarantine... I tend not to WORRY about stuff.
> 
> I have buried several family members..and have never washed them... They all died in the hospital and the hospital had them taken to the morg...and the morg did what they do... I did touch my mothers cheek and patted my grandmothers hand...but there was no blood present and in fact it was powdered.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree, worry is never helpful. Gathering data & resources, being mentally & physically prepared for all eventualities, and acting on your own spheres of influence, now that is helpful. Can you share a little bit about why you're confident it won't mutate into an airborne virus? That's very interesting and that's very good news


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Slippy, you will be a fantastic grandpa  My grandfather had a brilliant sense of humor, he asked the men to hire a beautiful belly dancer from Turkey to dance at his funeral dinner and had himself cremated, it was hilarious, every guest was instructed to get drunk and dance.


LOVE IT! Now that's a send off!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> let's back up a few posts, worry is a bit strong of word when it comes to Ebola (as if we worried about every threat, not only is it depressing its overwhelming)
> 
> Ebola is a topic that is worth being aware, and watching, best case, it stays in Africa by some miracle, worse case, it spreads to the west
> 
> ...


Very well stated  thank you!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> kids may want a vault so they're sure we don't come back like zombies::rambo::


Bahahahaha!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> It is too difficult to spread in 1st world countries to be a significant threat to the world. We have good hygiene and lots of blood tests available. Ebola is a blood borne pathogen, if it was airborne it would be way worse.


Very well stated as well. We can learn, however, from the experiences of the Africans as we may have a similar level of resources in a collapse or pandemic.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> OMG I'm sorry to say we have a bunch of freaking idiots on this forum. READ BEFORE YOU COMMENT ON SOMETHING YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND!


Does this strategy work? I've been in any number of debates where people disagree with me, and I didn't realize you could just call them idiots to bring them around.



tirednurse said:


> Nobody needs to panic about this but if you are to stupid to get the facts straight and be prepared to protect yourselves then you are not only going to cause your own death but those of every one you come into contact with if this disease comes to the US.


Totally not trying to be a jerk, but I think you meant "too". Too stupid, to get the facts straight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Nurse said:


> That is an AWESOME idea! What a great thing for your grandchildren and your relatives to experience. They'll feel better knowing it was something you wanted, and the family created. Thank you so much for your comment


Actually it is more for me to laugh at my daughters in law when they get a phone call from the teacher or School Board Administrator admonishing them and grilling them on why they allowed their children to participate in the heinous building of their Grandfather's coffin. I can then explain to the grandkids about the over-reaching government school system.

Secondly, the sheer fact that I'll have a coffin in my barn to show my buddies when they come over to watch NASCAR and drink, will be freakin' awesome. It is more for me alive then dead. But glad to participate.
Thanks
Your Friend
Slippy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Does this strategy work? I've been in any number of debates where people disagree with me, and I didn't realize you could just call them idiots to bring them around.
> 
> Totally not trying to be a jerk, but I think you meant "too". Too stupid, to get the facts straight.


Two funny!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Actually it is more for me to laugh at my daughters in law when they get a phone call from the teacher or School Board Administrator admonishing them and grilling them on why they allowed their children to participate in the heinous building of their Grandfather's coffin. I can then explain to the grandkids about the over-reaching government school system.
> 
> Secondly, the sheer fact that I'll have a coffin in my barn to show my buddies when they come over to watch NASCAR and drink, will be freakin' awesome. It is more for me alive then dead. But glad to participate.
> Thanks
> ...


Bahahaha!!! I love it! Good for you. That's a win/win/win/..... all around


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Bahahaha!!! I love it! Good for you. That's a win/win/win/..... all around


Slippy may be "Special" but he is all for a win/win/win.


----------

